# Nameservers don't work when wireless (wicd)

## daaaaang

After updating to net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_pre20111210, I experienced bug 394309. I removed the bracketed quotes from my settings files and was able to connect again, but now there are no nameservers.

When I connect via ethernet and ping gentoo.org, I get this:

```
$ ping -c 4 gentoo.org

PING gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=1 ttl=43 time=152 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=2 ttl=43 time=151 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=3 ttl=43 time=151 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=4 ttl=43 time=150 ms

--- gentoo.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 150.692/151.569/152.707/0.888 ms
```

But when I reconnect via wireless, this happens:

```
$ ping -c 4 gentoo.org

ping: unknown host gentoo.org

$ ping -c 4 89.16.167.134

PING 89.16.167.134 (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 89.16.167.134: icmp_req=1 ttl=43 time=154 ms

64 bytes from 89.16.167.134: icmp_req=2 ttl=43 time=152 ms

64 bytes from 89.16.167.134: icmp_req=3 ttl=43 time=154 ms

64 bytes from 89.16.167.134: icmp_req=4 ttl=43 time=152 ms

--- 89.16.167.134 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 152.224/153.239/154.388/1.119 ms
```

So the connection is fine, but the nameservers must be getting somehow lost in the transition. I'm probably missing something pretty basic here; any idea what it is?

Thanks!

Matt

Update: I can manually update /etc/resolv.conf as a quick fix, but this is inconvenient. In case it's relevant, /etc/resolv.conf is empty (no comments, even) when I connect via wireless.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daaaaang,

This suggests your dhcp server is broken in that its not providing any nameservers for you.

How do your configure networking ?

What is in your /etc/conf.d/net file?

What does route show when you are wired?

What does route show when you are on wireless?

What IP do you get wired?

What IP do you get on wireless?

----------

